# Pray for bella please



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Bella randomly out of no where got really sick at 8 AM she woke up at 6 AM normal playful happy to see me she started throwing up white foamy stuff so I just ignored the first time cause I wasn't really worried but as time went on she lost energy she didn't listen to her commands she didn't eat she didn't want to drink so I said I'm going to let her rest hours went on and she threw up 7 times at home I bought her medicine came back gave her some she threw that right up so I rushed her to the vet she threw up there so in total she threw up 9 times the vets rushed to see her long story short they gave her a lot of medication and medicated food so far she's only eaten a t spoon of dinner which is progress and a little bit of water with no throw up but her stool was runny so hopefully tomorrow we see some more improvement


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I will be praying for your sweet girl to have a speedy recovery!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Do the vets know what caused her to get so sick?


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Get well soon Bella.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Hope she feels better soon. Did the vet suggest anything to you about why she is/was sick?


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

They suggested she swallow something minor to make her stomach act up but she felt around the stomach bella had no pain which means it's nothing big inside the vet said when dogs swallow something they can't digest they cry soon as you touch the stomach but they also said if she isn't making progress by tomorrow noon then bring her back ASAP for X-rays


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

And thank you guys im so worried I cant sleep


----------



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

So scary. Ill say a prayer for Bella.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Aww... poor Bella. I hope she is feeling better today. Very scary. Praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hoping the best for Bella. I bet you are terrified.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Hope Bella is feeling better today. I know it can be really scary when they are sick with no explanation. If she won't eat the food they told you to give her, usually something with a strong smell gets them interested. If the vet says it's okay to try something else bland, then rice and chicken was always my go to bland meal for Pyrate. For Raina it has to be oatmeal because of allergies.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I hope Bella is feeling better this morning.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Please let us know how Bella is feeling today. We are all sending our best wishes and good thoughts.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks guys for your prayers and as of today Bella ate a little today 3 or 4 table spoons of what the vet gave us and she has been drinking way more water than she was yesterday. She's not vomiting anymore which is great but her poop is now runny she's only used the bathroom once today so it's not constantly flowing out of her she played for 30 mins which is another great sign I hope she even took off top speed surprised me when we got outside she was bugging me to play tug of war a little but I didn't want to let that happen for long she is getting A lot of rest I can say she's way more active today than yesterday but still sleeping a lot


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm so glad Bella is feeling better!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Good news to hear!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Glad to hear things are improving.


----------



## adominguez (Mar 3, 2010)

Bella, sweet girl, get well soon.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

So glad Bella is on the road to recovery! Don't you wish they could tell us what is wrong...


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Glad to hear Bella is feeling better.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Bella right now still not feeling good as you can tell going on 5 hours of sleep


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

I believe the new treats I bought bella made her sick blue buffalo biscuits


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

My dog couldn't eat blue buffalo treats. They were too rich for him.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Probably what it is bella hasn't ate 1 cup of food in three days her body is so weak and you can tell because she never wants to get up and when she does she hesitates I'm taking her back to the vet


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Bella!

Yes, please go to the vet and have blood values assessed.

I hope it is not a repeat of the 2010 Blue Buffalo problems: More Worrisome News on Blue Buffalo Dog Food | Truth about Pet Food

Moms


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Was/Is Bella on an anti-inflammatory for a limp re:another one of your threads?

If so, that is the culprit. If so, did the vet advise you to take her off them or just dump more meds in her


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad to hear she's feling better. Its always so scary when their sick.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

The vet told me these "symptoms" or whatever you want to call it are normal because their saying she has a virus. 

They told me since she's not eating the food they prescribed her go get some chicken broth and mix it in with the food they gave her. If that doesn't work try chicken baby food. I'm getting so **** frustrated with this vet because they told me she should be better by yesterday noon now theyre telling me get something else to put in her food. Now what if the chicken broth messes up her stomach 

I'm getting very worried my wife keeps telling me she's fine my puppy hasn't ate in three days don't tell me she's fine 

I don't know what to do 

And yes I took her off the leg medication she hasn't had it in three days 


This is her as of now as I'm writing this


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I would get the blood work done as anti-inflammatories (diff types have there own side effects) can cause liver damage, kidney failure, intestinal pain and/or bleeding.

What was she on? Rimadyl? Meticam?

What virus? Or is this a "stomach bug" speculated by the vet.

Rest the gut, if she doesn't want to eat, don't make her.
Get some 100% pure (preservative free) coconut water (a natural Gatorade). It's Antibacterial, will replenish lost electrolytes and give her energy. Give her small amounts 1/8-1/4 cup a couple x's a day

Activated charcoal 260mg capsules will help with nausea and diarrhea. It will also bind toxins and remove from the body. Especially important if there is damage to the intestines from the meds as toxins from waste can be reabsorbed through digestion and circulate in the blood.


----------



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

Reef got a stomach virus when he was 4 months. went from perfectly healthy to wouldnt eat or drink anything for days. I cooked everything for him and he ate not one bite. I gave him water, coconut water, gator aid nothing. then on the 3rd day he started eating crackers from my hand. The butter crackers you put cheese on. he ate 2 then a few hours later 4 and it kept going until he ate them all. He really did'nt eat normal again for about a week. I cooked him boiled chicken and rice and slowly started mixing in his kibble. Try giving your baby ice, when mine was sick he still ate the crushed ice. I think that helped him not get too dehydrated.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

GatorBytes said:


> I would get the blood work done as anti-inflammatories (diff types have there own side effects) can cause liver damage, kidney failure, intestinal pain and/or bleeding.
> 
> What was she on? Rimadyl? Meticam?
> 
> ...


Where can I find this stuff ?


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Reef LeDoux said:


> Reef got a stomach virus when he was 4 months. went from perfectly healthy to wouldnt eat or drink anything for days. I cooked everything for him and he ate not one bite. I gave him water, coconut water, gator aid nothing. then on the 3rd day he started eating crackers from my hand. The butter crackers you put cheese on. he ate 2 then a few hours later 4 and it kept going until he ate them all. He really did'nt eat normal again for about a week. I cooked him boiled chicken and rice and slowly started mixing in his kibble. Try giving your baby ice, when mine was sick he still ate the crushed ice. I think that helped him not get too dehydrated.


I will try the ice thing I've been squirting water in her mouth from time to time


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

GatorBytes said:


> I would get the blood work done as anti-inflammatories (diff types have there own side effects) can cause liver damage, kidney failure, intestinal pain and/or bleeding.
> 
> What was she on? Rimadyl? Meticam?
> 
> ...


And she's on rimadly


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

ILoveBella478 said:


> Where can I find this stuff ?


You need to think before you do anything right now that has not been recommended by your vet. There are no qualified vets here. 

I would be concerned too. If you don't like your vet take your pup to another vet. If you are worried about dehydration, a vet can help right away with a fluid iv. This often makes them feel better too. Have you tried everything your vet suggested?


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> ILoveBella478 said:
> 
> 
> > Where can I find this stuff ?
> ...


Every single thing the vet has told me to do im thinking about making a 2 hour road trip to my hometown where her original vet is located


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

ILoveBella478 said:


> Every single thing the vet has told me to do im thinking about making a 2 hour road trip to my hometown where her original vet is located


No other vets close by? Just me, but I don't think I would take my sick puppy on a 2 hour road trip. Are there any friends with dogs or somebody where you work you could get a good referral to a local vet?


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> ILoveBella478 said:
> 
> 
> > Every single thing the vet has told me to do im thinking about making a 2 hour road trip to my hometown where her original vet is located
> ...


I'm on a military base in a small town majority of us go to the same vet


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

ILoveBella478 said:


> *And she's on rimadly*



What are the possible side effects that may occur in 
my dog during Rimadyl therapy? 
Rimadyl, like other drugs, may cause some side effects. 
Serious but rare side effects have been reported in dogs 
taking NSAIDs, including Rimadyl. Serious side effects can 
occur with or without warning and in rare situations result 
in death. 
The most common NSAID-related side effects generally 
involve the stomach (such as bleeding ulcers), and liver or 
kidney problems. Look for the following side effects that can 
indicate your dog may be having a problem with Rimadyl or 
may have another medical problem: 
•Decrease or increase in appetite 
•Vomiting 
•Change in bowel movements (such as diarrhea, or black, 
tarry or bloody stools) 
•Change in behavior (such as decreased or increased 
activity level, incoordination, seizure or aggression) 
•Yellowing of gums, skin, or whites of the eyes (jaundice) 
•Change in drinking habits (frequency, amount 
consumed) 
•Change in urination habits (frequency, color, or smell) 
•Change in skin (redness, scabs, or scratching) 
It is important to stop therapy and contact your veterinarian 
immediately if you think your dog has a medical problem or 
side effect from Rimadyl therapy.


Moms


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

My vet told me when my puppy was not eating that I should give him boiled chicken/canned chicken/pedialyte (separately-unflavored type). They said I could use a syringe if he wasn't drinking it... I made ice cubes out of it because he likes to lick them in my hand. 

I am assuming they checked for parvo/giarda/coccida?

Did your vet seem worried about dehydration?? because my vet was very worried about it when he would puke/have diarrhea. 

I hope she is feeling better already, our family is praying for her.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

They tested for parvo and worms that's it the vet prescribed her medicine for if she nauseous & stomach ache we got pedialyte she took that kinda well but she didn't like the chicken and rice or the baby food she's just refuse to eat anything so tomorrow we are taking her to the vet she probably would have to stay over night she's having trouble walking still because she has nothing in her hopefully they do blood work and x Rays i will recommend them that tomorrow morning


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

you need to have bloodwork done right away. right away. dogs do not have trouble walking because they haven't eaten. this is a very serious issue and your puppy needs to see a different vet from the one you've been seeing RIGHT AWAY or it may be too late. Is there an emergency vet? are you in the US or on a military base in another country?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I would be really worried about dehydration. Is she still taking the Rimadyl with no food in her system?


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

katieliz said:


> you need to have bloodwork done right away. right away. dogs do not have trouble walking because they haven't eaten. this is a very serious issue and your puppy needs to see a different vet from the one you've been seeing RIGHT AWAY or it may be too late. Is there an emergency vet? are you in the US or on a military base in another country?


No I'm in the states im in hinesville Georgia one of the smallest countriest towns there are no emergency vets around for at least 3 to 4 hours


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

why is she on rimadyl? I'd get her off it asap.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

does your current vet see emergency cases (after regular business hours). I think you should call and say that you feel there's been a possible misdiagnosis (which will get his/her attention), and that bella needs to be seen right away for bloodwork.

of course, I am basing my response upon what you've said and realize that diagnostic work-up could have been done that you have not repeated here by your vet already. however, if things are as you say they are, this could indeed be a critical emergency issue.

in any case, bella needs to see a vet RIGHT AWAY.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

While Rimadyl is generally well tolerated, it should not be given continuously on an empty stomach. I would stop it if you are still giving it. 

Your pup needs to be seen by a vet ASAP. Pups should not be so weak they are not walking right. Pups can easily get Hypoglycemic from lack of food and this can cause, among other things seizures, kidney issues, weakness, coma. If your pup is weak then you need a vet. Your pup need nutrition and fluids and electrolytes.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

A quick google search found the Savannah Veterinary Emergency Clinic in Savannah. 28 miles from Hinesville. I would call them. 

The rest are near Charleston SC, so yeah 2 hours away.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

not to scare you further, but kidney damage may occur with the lack of hydration...please try to get her vetted with some fluids now.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> not to scare you further, but kidney damage may occur with the lack of hydration...please try to get her vetted with some fluids now.


Thank you, not sure what's going on here with this op outside blind panic - hope he's got her back to a vet by now.....


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey op, If your still here. The reason for the iv fluids for dehydration is because they put a needle into the dog and put the fluids back in to the body in a way that does not rely on the stomach to process, it bypasses the stomach and goes directly to all vital organs and the blood system.... It cost me about 24.00 each time I had to have mine hydrated when his stomach shut down....


----------

